# Gefragte Klasse



## Crazy_Monkey (12. Januar 2015)

Hi,

 

ich habe vor Rift anzufangen und ich suche nach der richtigen Klasse/Spezialisierung für mich.

Früher habe ich in WoW (zu BC und WotLK Zeiten) als Main einen Dudu Tank als Main und Healshami als zweiten Char gespielt. DD war nie so mein Fall.

Ich interessiere mich für Instanzen und Raids. PvP spiele ich normalerweise nicht.

 

Nun zu meiner Frage:

Welche Klasse/Spezialisierung ist für Raids besonders gefragt? 

Wie aus meiner Beschreibung zu erkennen, sollte es ein Tank oder Heiler sein (oder Supporter, falls dieser sich nicht wie ein DD spielt).

 

Vielen Dank schon mal für sinnvolle Antworten.


----------



## Fusie (12. Januar 2015)

Tanks und Heiler sind an sich immer gefragt, also wirst du auch ohne Probleme mit deiner Einstellung schnell unter kommen. 

 

Nun stellt sich die Frage, willst du direkt in Rift investieren und dir die Seelenpakete kaufen, oder erst einmal nur rein spielen?

- Kleriker haben in ihrer klassischen Seelenauswahl Tanks und Heiler direkt zur Verfügung.

- Schurken können tanken, aber zum Heilen braucht es schon die entsprechende Traum Seele.

- Krieger können ebenso tanken, aber auch hier braucht man zum Heilen die Traum Seele.

- Magier können heilen, aber zum Tanken braucht es ebenso die Traum Seele.

 

Genaueres zu Klassen, Seelen der Verteilung von Skillpunkten, Makros usw. findet man aber im englischen Forum nur noch, siehe Signatur.

Das dt. Rift Forum gibt es zwar noch, aber in Zukunft wird es noch noch das englische Forum geben.

 

Sofern dir Rift Spaß macht, würde ich folgenden Upgrade Weg für einen F2P Spieler empfehlen:

- Rift Collectors/Ultimate Edition Spiele Box aus dem online Handel kaufen

- Sturm Legion Seelen entweder ebenso über eine Erweiterungs Spiele Box (sollte billiger sein, als aus dem Rift Store) aus dem Handel, oder aus dem Rift Store

- Nightmare Tide Typhoon Edition, entweder aus dem Rift Shop, oder von z.B. Steam oder direkt von Trion Worlds kaufen

- zum guten Abschluss noch die Traum Seelen aus dem Rift Shop

die 30 Tage Stammspieler aus einer Rift CE/UE Spiele Box laufen ab, aber damit hat man schon einmal einen ersten Eindruck von den Stammspieler Vorzügen, und alle andere Vorteile und gekaufte Seelen bleiben natürlich auch als F2P Spieler erhalten.

 

Eine Abo. nur wenn man unbedingt will, bzw. wenn ein Großeinkauf im Rift Store ansteht, da man mit laufendem Stammspieler Pass (=Abo.) einen gewissen Nachlass auf alle Einkäufe im Shop bekommt.

 

Bei weiteren Fragen einfach hier rein schreiben.


----------



## Crazy_Monkey (12. Januar 2015)

Hi Fusie,

 

über die Klassen und die Seelen habe ich mich bereits informiert. Die neuen Seelen aus der Traumseelen-Erweiterung würden mich zwar interessieren (ich stehe irgendwie auf so ungewöhnliche Sachen wie Magier-Tank, Krieger-Heiler oder Schurken-Heiler), aber ich möchte das Spiel erstmal spielen ohne etwas zu zahlen. Wenn ich merke, dass mich das spiel länger binden kann würde ich auch wohl einmalige Zahlungen machen. Allerdings wohl nicht so viele. Sonst könnte ich ja auch wieder mit WoW anfangen (ein Abo ist mir aber zu teuer, für die begrenzte Zeit die ich habe).

 

Wenn es egal ist werde ich wohl einen Kleriker anfangen, da dieser als einziger sowohl Tank als auch Heiler sein kann, ohne ein Paket kaufen zu müssen. Es hätte aber ja sein könne, das bestimmte Tanks oder bestimmte Heiler besonders gefragt sind, da diese wenig gespielt, ober häufiger "benötigt" werden.


----------



## Fusie (13. Januar 2015)

Im Grunde kann jede Klasse inzwischen alles mit den richtigen Seelen im Baum, daher zählt eigentlich auch nur noch das man die passenden Lebenspunkte-, Treffer- bzw. Schutzwerte beim Tank mitbringt.

Kleriker gibt es inzwischen viele, aber nur wenige spielen diesen auch konsequent als Tank.

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag, beim Schurken gibt es noch die Barden Seele, diese fällt unter Unterstützung und damit kann man ebenso mitheilen, Schaden austeilen oder mit Buffs und Debuffs die Gruppe stärken bzw. die Gegner schwächen.

Daher ist vielleicht der Schurke auch einen Blick wert.

 

Ansonsten, eine neue Rift CE/UE Spiele Box und die Nightmare Tide Taifun Edition würde ich mir schon gönnen, das ist eine einmalige sinnvolle Ausgabe und die Vorteile davon sind zu dem Preis einfach nicht zu verachten.

Und nicht zu vergessen, in Rift kannst du mit genug Platin REX aus dem AH kaufen, und damit dann z.b. die NMT Taifun Edition, oder die anderen beiden Seelenpakete, aus dem Rift Store mit Credits einkaufen.


----------

